# Porta Pull???



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just another incarnation of the same basic puller that's been around for decades. I don't see anything remarkable about this one that would cause me to choose it over another market leader.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Maxis makes one with a drill, bout the same product.


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Maxis makes one with a drill, bout the same product.


Just what I was going to say. Looks like my Maxis, but will say mine is great. Made lots of pulls of four 500KCM with it.


----------



## Bildo (Feb 19, 2011)

Used something like that with a super hawg attached to it.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like my hole hawg without the handle!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the Greenlee one:










Its not a heavy pull, 3- 300s and a #2 in 2" PVC. I pulled that run must of the way with only two fingers on the rope. It was just over 500'.

I have pulled plenty of 500 with it.....


----------



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

So do the Greenlee, Maxis & Porta Pull versions match up evenly for the most part?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The Greenlee I have has a capstan (the thing the rope wraps around) that is twice the diameter of the ones that use a Hawg. It just means that I can use a larger rope with the unit. I really like it but I would consider buying one of the Hawg units if I owned a Hawg. That is a 3/4" rope ( its 600' long and will be for sale when the job is done in a few weeks)


----------



## Master E (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe the unit we have is a Maxis. It uses a power pony to drive it. It worked well for the long run of 3/0 3ph i used it for. Compact, lightweight easy to set up.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

jrannis said:


> I have the Greenlee one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the one we have. That little thing works great.
For the big pulls we have an ultra tugger. That thing will pull you through the pipe if need be.


I can see the two capstans on the one in the OP being a PIA.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I've always wanted to build one like that. The one for the drill that is. Do you think a worm drive gear for a hand crank hoist rated at about 2000 Ibs would work?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

GEORGE D said:


> I've always wanted to build one like that. The one for the drill that is. Do you think a worm drive gear for a hand crank hoist rated at about 2000 Ibs would work?


Probably, but if its what I'm imagining there are exposed gears on those....doesn't sound very safe.


----------

